# الرجاء المساعده Arena Simulation تكرما لا امرا



## nick_carter797 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

كيف حالكم ان شاء الله تكونو بخير 

اريد مساعدتكم 
انا طالبه حاسوب واريد المساعده 

عندي ماده KBS النظم المستنده للمعرفه وناخد Arena Simulation 

وطلب الدكتور منا نحل مشروع وللاسف في اشياء كتير ما فهمتها في Arena

والسؤال كتير صعب 

ممكن حدا يساعدني في حل السؤال لو سمحتم 

هذا هو السؤال للمشروع بالمرفقات 

الرجاء المساعده تكرما لا امرا 

​


----------



## شهبندر (16 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
إذا كانت الأسئلة أكثر دقة وتحديداً أعتقد ستكون هناك إجابات إن شاء الله
سلام


----------

